# Utah Aquatic Invasive species



## myemontana (Aug 8, 2012)

Floating Deso canyon, does Utah make you have a Aquatic invasive species tag such as Idaho and Oregon?


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

No.....not yet at least.


----------



## myemontana (Aug 8, 2012)

thank you


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Not yet BUT....it will be confusing because they have signs everywhere in Utah now. We even got citations a few years ago from DNR folks at the takeout but they were bogus.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Wyoming requires the stickers as well now.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

We did Deso in early May, and there was no mention of it from the ranger at the put-in. He and I chatted for awhile about a multitude of things, and he never brought up anything about invasive species or stickers. I wouldn't be surprised if it does happen in the next year or so. In the meantime, we can all be diligent about cleaning and draining water from our boats.


----------

